# Newbie in DFW area



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I am a newb to planted tanks and just wanted to say hello to everyone in the metroplex. I live in hurst and I have a 100 gallon tank. Right now it has a cichlid and I am going to give it to keller farms. Still in the research gathering of equipment stage. Anyway just saying hello and I know I will come across many questions but that is for another time.

Jax


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome. Hope to see you in one of our future club meetings.

-Pedro


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

any recomendations on good lfs nearby


----------



## ictoamn (Dec 13, 2006)

PetoRama on 512 Harwood, Bedford TX (817) 282-2211 Pet-O-Rama Online 
This place is worth a look. There is also a new place opening off of little road and I-20 in S. Arlington. I'm not sure when that one is opening though.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to planted aquaria. There is a LFS in Hurst called Winnies but last time I bought otos and tetras from them, about half died. I like The Fish Place near Ridmar Mall located in a strip center off of Green Oaks Blvd and I30.

Mike


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea I have been to winnies not to bash but all fish looked really hungry!!!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Just to let you know that there are a lot of DFWAPC members in Tarrant and Dallas County. You need to join the DFWAPC club, subscribe to the Aquatic Gardeners Magazine, etc. Lots of free fish, plants, red cherry shrimp available. Occasionally, we have get togethers where we bring equipment we don't need anymore and trade amongst ourselves. Fun times except that most of the meetings are in Plano, Denton or Dallas. Recommend you get a good navigation system. We are really spread out in the DFW area.

Best Plants in metroplex, IMHO, are at the Fish Place in West Ft. Worth and The fish Gallery near SMU (central and Park lane at Greenville) if you want to spend money. Join the club, come to the meetings and you should see many plants offered for free. Obviously some meetings have more plants than others depending on the attendance but if you advertise here what you are looking for, we will try to oblige.

Mike Herod


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

That sounds great I will be looking into that. The tank is now setup just without any plants or fishes so far. Still need to gather that magically green stuff!!! ($$$)


----------

